# another duh question sorry!!



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

all this info and i still don't get it:notworthy:, can anyone tell me what i'd get from a snow and striped motley?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

snow x _normal_ striped motley?

= 100% normal het amel, anery, motley


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

i mean female snow and male striped motley sorry, said it was a duh question lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

chellenjon said:


> i mean female snow and male striped motley sorry, said it was a duh question lol


yeh but what colour is your male? striped motley is the pattern, and can be combined with any of the colour morphs


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

eeji said:


> yeh but what colour is your male? striped motley is the pattern, and can be combined with any of the colour morphs


normal/classic


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

they'll all be normals het for amel, anery and motley, unless theres any hets you don't know about.....
if you get any amels the normal is het amel
if you get any anerys the normal is het anery
if you get any snows the normal is het amel and anery
if you get any motleys the snow is het motley


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

was hoping for a rainbow lol, thank you!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if the normal is het amel and anery the statistics say:

25% normal
25% amel
25% anery
25% snow

...so you never know! its going to be fun come hatching time!


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

:rotfl:can't wait, i shouldn't laugh this could be a disaster but they'll still be loved bless them!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i'm going to be breeding for the first time this year, i've got my male amel going to a normal and an anery (all unknown hets) so i'll be sharing the fun


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

this is my practice year really, got to wait for my male snow to grow so that i can get snow babies, also got a really nice anery with markings on his head of the scream mask!


----------

